# Lots of Equipment, Vertex Refurbs etc.



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

100 gpd Deluxe R.O. and D.I. units $199, 200 gpd version $249
RX-U 2.0 Media reactors $80
2.5 Litre Vessels $35ea
Vertex RX-6 Calcium Reactor $289
Vertex 400w Ballasts $49, 250w $49
Dart/Snapper hybird $225 (new in Box)
Vertex 400w Ballast with Reef optix reflectors and 6 month old 400w bulb $75
Tek 6 Bulb T-5 Fixtures 48", includes brand new bulbs $350
Vertex Vectra cleaning heads $99
IN 280 Vertex Skimmers, New, $349
Aqua Care German Calcium reactors $199, Compare at $700 to $800, New in Box
Vertex Lumilux- Marino Bianco 900mm $169
1200mm $249
300mm $120
Marino Sol 1200mm $299
Dolce Bianco 900mm $269
We also Recieved the last skid in North America for Ceramic rock walls, $2.49/Lb
H&S 500 series Calcium reactors, for up to 75g tanks, New in Box $89
Skimz 150 with Siccee pump upgrade from factory, 3 months old $280


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

100 gpd Deluxe R.O. and D.I. units $199

What make are they? 
Do they come with a auto shut off, PSI gauge, and TDS meter?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Made by Vertex, they are deluxe models, Auto shut off, T.D.S. inline and Gauge included. Regular price is $319.99


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

pm sent re the unit


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Flavio, just wondering if you had the Reefbrite XHO's in stock. Looking for 24" blues.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

I dont have 24" in stock but i can order one in fairly quick.


----------



## reef2go (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi Flavio,
Is Dart/Snapper hybird $225 belong to reeflow?
and is it model is Reeflo Dart/Snapper Hybrid Pump (3600/2600GPH)?
Thanks


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Pm replied to.


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

that would be great flavio. I guess i would also need the leg brackets for them as well. Thanks again. So great to deal with companies like yours that respond so quickly. That's why you will always get my business.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you, please send me an email at: [email protected]
This way i have the order on file.
Thanks again.
Flavio


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I want the Dart/Snapper hybrid $225 (new in Box), unless you have a Waveline DC10000. 

Email sent.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry as Reef2go purchased the Dart, We only had one.
PM replied to.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

The real STEAL here is the ceramic rock walls at $250/pound people! They are stunning, I love mine!



EDIT: great deals of the other stuff too especially the Vertex RODI


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm coming over to the. Dark Side. I'm just slow at adapting. It took me over 10+ years  . If I'm going to be 'serious' about my new build/system......time for an R/O DI Unit. Waste ratio on this unit is 1:1 which is nice.

Vertex Puratek Reverse Osmosis/Deionization (RO/DI) Filter - 200GPD

Thanks Flavio.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

do the cleaning heads come with a lid?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

No lids included, We have most sizes in stock and they are about $25.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Taipan said:


> I'm coming over to the. Dark Side. I'm just slow at adapting. It took me over 10+ years  . If I'm going to be 'serious' about my new build/system......time for an R/O DI Unit. Waste ratio on this unit is 1:1 which is nice.
> 
> Vertex Puratek Reverse Osmosis/Deionization (RO/DI) Filter - 200GPD
> 
> Thanks Flavio.


I have the 100 GPD unit and it's amazing how fast it makes water and cuts the waste too because of the pump.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I bought a 100GPD from Flavio... I can do HUGE water changes everyday if needed.

But looking at these prices, No doubt this is why Advance Reef Is the Best Store in the GTA West/Haltonhills area.

Keep up the Great Work Flavio, The hard work truly shows.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taipan said:


> I'm coming over to the. Dark Side. I'm just slow at adapting. It took me over 10+ years  . If I'm going to be 'serious' about my new build/system......time for an R/O DI Unit. Waste ratio on this unit is 1:1 which is nice.
> 
> Vertex Puratek Reverse Osmosis/Deionization (RO/DI) Filter - 200GPD
> 
> Thanks Flavio.


Wow RED  thought this day would never come!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh.....My rationale: If I'm going head first for a 'dream' setup (my dream)....I might as well rush into it 'Full Steam Ahead'......

That....Plus I want to keep the elusive 'Millies'....Never been able to keep them successfully.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I seen these Ceramic rock walls - really nice

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

